# Dannys "get fit" blog



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

hello everyone well iv decided its time for me to loose some weight and get lean(hopefully).iv been saying for weeks if not months that im going to sort myself out but its not happend,but i thought by putting a thread up on here about it i can have the support from you guys wich will give me the push for the dedication to start and carry on untill iv achived what i want.so basicly im 5ft 10-11inch and weighed 14.7stone this morning.

My goal is to get down to around 13stone loose body fat and lean up.iv started going to the gym with a couple of mates but the hard work and effort starts tomorow.the weekly gym routine for me perhaps is far from the best but its all i can manage

Mondays-chest

Tuesdays-Biceps & triceps

Wesnesday-cant make gym due to other comitments.

Thursdays-back

Fridays-shoulders & legs

Saturday-cant make gym as is closed by the time i finish work.

My friends are doing reps 10-8-6

Where iv been using lighter weights but aiming for 12-15 reps.

As of tomorow the morning cardio starts.iv told the missus im really going for it and she is really encouriging me.

Any way just before i go just a couple more things to say/ask.

Whens the best time to weigh myself?

Morning just woke up?

Once a week? Every other week? A month?

If anybody has got any better advice for me then please post it up  im more than happy for any help at all.

Il post up my diet daily and take advice from there as this im not good with at working out how much fats/carbs callories ect iv had or even if il be eating correctly for what i want to acheive.

Thankyou very much for reading and let the hard work commence.


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Right guys so here goes my first day:

6am-cardio 20mins in excercise bike

Came as a huge shock to me just how appaling my fitness level has got.it quite upset me to think i could only manage this amount of time before i couldnt really go any more.

7am-breakfast i had 2wheatabix with semi skimmed milk and then an apple.

10am-ish i had an apple and a bannana

2:10pm ham salad with a boiled egg and some cous cous (had abit of salad cream)

6:30pm-got to the gym chest day:

Heres what i managed today.

(Where i have put the weights on bench press ext 40k thats a total weight so 20k each side of bar)

Flat bench olypic bar

40k-12 reps

40k-12 reps

50k-12 reps

Decline bench press (smith)

30k-12reps

40k-12reps

40k-12reps

Seated bench press

25k-12reps

30k-12reps

30k-12reps

(After each set of this i jumped straight onto the peck deck without a break)

Peck deck

55k-12reps

55k-12reps

60k-12reps

(After each set i jump straight onto the excercise below without a break)

One 5k dumbel held straight arms and raised from waist to chin height 12 reps x 3

(After each set of these i jumped straight back onto the seated bench press)

Incline dumbel flys

12k-12reps

15k-12reps

15k-11reps

8:10pm got home and got tea had a chicken and mushroom pasta bake.

Fluids for the day iv had approx 2litres water 2 normal size cups of tea and just had 1large cup of tea.

With semi skimmed milk and no sugar.

So thats my first day over and done with iv tried to put in everything maybe too much? But would rather do that and get as much help off you guys as possible.


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Dissapointed with myself today didnt manage to do any cardio this morning woke up feeling terrible and drained.

7am- 2 wheatabix and an apple

10am-ish-bannana and an apple

2pm-ham salad with boiled and and some cous cous (small amount of salad cream)

4pm-banana

630pm- gym was on my own tonight found it very hard.did a few biceps and triceps.

Seated bicep curls zbar

20k 15 reps

25k 13 reps

25k 12 reps

Stood db hammers

10k-14reps

12.5-13reps

12.5k-12reps

Stood db bicep curls

10k-14 reps

10k-14reps

10k-12reps

Dips(bodyweight only)

5

3

3

Only just started doing these tonight and fook me there hard work especially when your a little tubby with no muscles like me haha.

Single arm tricep pulldowns(cable)

15k-15reps

20k-15reps

20k-14reps

Straight bar tricep pull downs(cable)

Hands over top of bar

40k-15reps

45k-15reps

50k-12reps

Vbar tricep pull downs (cables)

50k-14reps

50k-14reps

50k-11reps

830pm-chicken and mushroom pasta bake.

Wednesdays i cant make the gym due to other comitments so going to push myself out of bed in the morning and get some cardio done.

Any help and advice is truely welcome.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey .

Just dropping in... Good luck with your goals !!

any particular reason to why weatabix and not oats,?

Also you're not really getting enough protein!? Maybe add a shake in some where

Weigh yourself weekly but don't take much from it !! Take photos in stead and compare. Also go with tape measurements, go with how you look and feel not what the scales say. (Remember muscle weighs more than fat)

White pasta!! = devil


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Today is the day i cant make the gym managed some cardio this morning.

6am-25mins cardio (excerise bike)

7am- 2wheatabix with semi skimmed milk and an apple

10am apple and bannana

2pm-tuna salad with boiled egg and small amount of cous cous (small amount salad cream)

5pm-banana

8pm-beef small anount of mash potato and carrots peas coliflower and brocili.


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey .
> 
> Just dropping in... Good luck with your goals !!
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your comments

Reason for the weatabix-they are there and i didnt think they were too bad but i shall change to oats

Anything in particular i should be looking for?

When would be the best time to have a protein shake?

Thanks for the advice on weighing myself 

Sorry for all the questions but im pretty new to training and eating correctly hopefully with good advice off you and all the other people il start to see some good results 

Once again thanks again


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

danny.B said:


> Hi thanks for your comments
> 
> Reason for the weatabix-they are there and i didnt think they were too bad but i shall change to oats
> 
> ...


Normally the cheap oats are better your supermarket will have a value or savers range you can blend them up and put them in a shake if you don't like eating them (I just find that anything "already made" can't be as good as something that's natural if you get my reasoning.

Best time to have a shake is probably after your work out!

Are you lifting weights or just cardio??


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Thing we need to get some of the lads in here @Sambuca @marknorthumbria @biglbs

Can we Lend a hand anywhere!?? Please?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Id weigh yourself every monday morning and take a picture as a reference.

You could do with a change up of diet but still needs to be simple as you are just starting out you do not need some insane hard diet to follow!

Also training wise as a beginner I would consider doing a push pull legs.

This is a basic basic diet and just an example.

Breakfast

4 whole eggs, 2 slice rye bread, 100g spinach

Snack

1-2 handfuls of almonds/cashews (salted is fine)

2 scoops of whey protein in water

Lunch

Cous cous (see you eat this but you can use quinoa, sweet pot, white rice), Insert green veg (spinach, kale, broccoli, asapargus), 250g of lean meat (chicken, lean mince, steak)

snack

handful cashews

2 scoop whey

post workout

2 whey protein

2/3 slices of pineapple

get home and

100g carbs (white rice), Green veg, Lean meat 250g

Before bed

200g cottage cheese w/pineapple is fine ^_^

handful of almonds

this is all just an example

drink plenty of water 5litres+ and take Vitamin C 3grams a day

A good multi vitamin

Vitamin D

see how you get on and look in mirror

If its not enough food you can adjust to suit your needs. up carbs lower fat. Up fat lower carbs etc.

hope that is a basic point in the right direction for you!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thing we need to get some of the lads in here @Sambuca @marknorthumbria @biglbs
> 
> Can we Lend a hand anywhere!?? Please?


Thanks for shout will read later when I get a mo x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi mate,first golden rule

Carbs only on training days some pre/intra and the largest part within an hour of training with simple carbs straight after training then use whey protein,so split 25%,25% then 50% carbs,upto 60g whey if you are natty.

Use HIGH FATS ON NON TRAINING DAYS,this is very important to keep a grip on insulin levels.

You will need to monitor your skin thickness so that you can regulate total cals,on training days try to consume 25% more protein than on non trainin days(the fact no protein drink is taken as not training will take care of that).

You will need to juggle actual quantities of each to nsuit you but follow these simple rules,oh yes and skip breaky sometimes,it all adds up,use stairs not lifts etc

Good luck buddy,you can do it I just threw 92lbs of fat in my skip


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Normally the cheap oats are better your supermarket will have a value or savers range you can blend them up and put them in a shake if you don't like eating them (I just find that anything "already made" can't be as good as something that's natural if you get my reasoning.
> 
> Best time to have a shake is probably after your work out!
> 
> Are you lifting weights or just cardio??


Hi yes i get what your saying about the oats thankyou 

Yeah im also lifting weights aswell as cardio.

Il get some protein powder bought then and start making sure i have a shake.

Do it have to be straight after workout? Or when i get home? As it takes around 30mkns to get home?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danny.B said:


> Hi yes i get what your saying about the oats thankyou
> 
> Yeah im also lifting weights aswell as cardio.
> 
> ...


Straight after mate,your body is screaming out for it in the 'golden hour' after training,the quicker whey gets in the better,then upto an hour later main meal of day..


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

@Sambuca thankyou very much for all that info thats brilliant mate il have a proper read of it and sit down and sort out a weekly diet from that hopefully  top man

@biglbs first of all congrats on your achevments mate thats flippin amazing 

Secondly thanks for some more great advice but if you wouldnt mind if its not too much trouble

Could tou give me an example of your diet on a training day and a non training day when you get the time? Just so i think iv understood your advice properly? Hope you dont mind mate  thanks again


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

so thursday

6am-20mins cardio

7am-2 wheatabix with semi skimmed milk and an apple

(Will buy some oats this next week and have these instead)

10am-apple and banana

2pm-tuna salad (small anount of salad cream)

6:30pm-gym

Back day,i have to go steady on back day

As last year i tore a muscle in my back and its now

Pretty weak so just staying light and getting a good technique excuted every rep.

Seated wide grip pull downs

50k-12reps

60k-12reps

65k-12reps

Straight bar straight atm pull downs

15k-12reps

20k-12reps

25k-12reps

Cable row

50k-12reps

60k-12reps

60k-12reps

Tbar row

10k-12reps

10k-12reps

10k-12reps

First time of doing these and with being carful with my back

I only used very light weight here and will continue to do so

Until im more comfortable with this execise.

Close grip pull downs

40k-12reps

50k-12reps

50k-12reps

830pm-chickin breast and rice

Friday,well friday went tits up before the day even really started

Had an early phone call (540am) of a grandparent who had fell

So had to go and help sort that out (they are ok) so missed cardio and breakfast

11am-2bananas and an apple

2pm-chicken salad (small amount of salad cream)

Unofortinatly due to be stacked out with work i missed the gym

(Shoulders & legs) got home at 8pm

830pm-fish rice and green beans


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Training day

150 gOats/ 80g whey breakfast

3 whole egg/4 white omelette

chicken,veg,4 oxz rice

train

8 dates straight after

10 mins after dates ,100g whey/mct oil

more chicken,in a wrap with salad within an hour

casein protein in water pre bad

Non training day

casein protein with small amount oats

steak/eggs

chicken in light sauce

casein protein

2 tins tuna in oil with peppers/chilli

casein again pre bed

I often vary meals according to body parts being trained and you will need to work out your own exact amounts of carbs/protein/fats needed,by trial and error,but never have many carbs if you aint training mate.

Here and there for two days I will only eat protein and no fats or carbs for two days,this kicks it up a gear but is hard,just chicken/shake in water/turkey/perhaps a small steak....every 10 days or so is enough though.

Take cinnamon daily ,,,one tsp full in your shake,it helps control blood sugar


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

@biglbs thankyou very much mate thats brilliant


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Very dissapointed in myself this week.since the brilliant advice above and on page one was posted i havnt had time to sit down and look into adjusting my diet yet.working allday saturday and then house shopping sunday  haha.

Then this week at work is really busy so been starting early and finishing late not good.also cardio has gone out the window due to long working hours  seriously need to get back on track with this after this week.

Managed to make it to the gym monday night and tonight tho.

Monday night chest:

Seated uprite bench press

25k-15reps

30k-15reps

35k-15 reps

Flat bench press

20k-15reps

20k-12reps

25k-12reps

Cable cross overs

15k-15reps

20k-15reps

25k-12reps

Incline db press

12.5k-12reps

15k-12reps

17.5k-12reps

Db flys

15k-12reps

15k-12reps

17.5k-12reps

Tonight bi's & tri's

Alternate stood db curls

12.5k-15reps

15k-15reps

15k-15reps

Concentrated hammer curls

10k-15reps

12.5k-15reps

15k-15reps

Close grip bicep curls(z bar on cables)

30k-15reps

40k-15reps

45k-15reps

Individual tricep pull downs(cables )

20k-15reps

25k-15reps

25k-13reps

Tricep pull downs v bar

45k-15reps

55k-15reps

65k-14reps

Tricep close grip pull downs

30k-15reps

40k-14reps

45k-13reps


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

danny.B said:


> Very dissapointed in myself this week.since the brilliant advice above and on page one was posted i havnt had time to sit down and look into adjusting my diet yet.working allday saturday and then house shopping sunday  haha.
> 
> Then this week at work is really busy so been starting early and finishing late not good.also cardio has gone out the window due to long working hours  seriously need to get back on track with this after this week.
> 
> ...


Don't be disheartened by one weeks set back, remember it's a lifestyle change not a diet! Tomorrow , next week is always a new day! Pick yourself up an try again!

I always tell people to focus on the good bits! At least you're up and doing something which means you've already beaten those sitting on the sofa!!!


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

@mrssalvatore thanks for the advice and support  it what i really beed at the moment to get back on track.

Work doesnt look as bad next week so hopefully should be back to hitting cardio everyday.


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Managed to make the gym friday night shoulders and legs

Missed first excercise on shoulders tho:

Face pulls with rope (cables)

40k-15reps

50k-15reps

60k-13reps

Arnie press

12.5k-12reps

12.5k-12reps

12.5k-12reps

Shrugs

40k-15reps

80k-12reps

120k-12reps

Leg press

110k-12reps

150k-10reps

190k-10reps

Hack squats

40k-10reps

65k-10reps

85k-10reps

Lying leg curl

3 sets on 3 different weights

Stupid me forgot to check the weight tho ( doh) managed 12 reps on each weight tho.

Seated calf raise

20k-12reps

25k-12reps

35k-12reps

Also managed to get this morning off work for going to mortage advisor so managed to go to the gym before this

Was going to try and do abit of everything but ran out of time but managed to get not a bad back session in:

Front pulldown

40k-15reps

50k-15reps

60k-12reps

Close grip cable row

50k-12reps

55k-12reps

60k-12reps

Straight arm pulldown

20k-15reps

25k-14reps

30k-6reps (failed)

Dropped straight back down to 25k-

7reps

Tbar row

15k-15reps

30k-12reps

35k-12reps

Seated bicep curl z bar

20k-15reps

25k-13reps

30k-12reps

Concentrated hammer curls

12.5k-12reps

12.5k-12reps

12.5k-12reps

Tricep dips

8

5

5

Single arm tricep pull downs

20k-15reps

25k-12reps

25k-12reps

Hopefully next week be back on decent diet and cardio everyday


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

danny.B said:


> @mrssalvatore thanks for the advice and support  it what i really beed at the moment to get back on track.
> 
> Work doesnt look as bad next week so hopefully should be back to hitting cardio everyday.


No problem! Glad to help.!

Don't hammer the cardio to much you don't want it having a opposite effect


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I notice you've got an Arm Day in there, mate.

TBH, you don't need it at the moment. Where you are at the moment, just lifting heavy on Back, Shoulders and Chest will have your Arms sprouting. Trust me on that - if you've just started lifting, you can easily do nothing on Arms for the first 6 months and just watch them grow!! And then, after that, just a couple of sets for Triceps and Biceps is plenty.

But if you do insist on working them (and a lot of new guys do), then you might find it a lot better to split them up. Put the Triceps with Chest and Biceps with Back. Reason behind this is that, when you work Chest, you're also working your Triceps as an accessory muscle. And the same with Back and Biceps.

This will also enable you to give Legs their own day - something they're going to need if you get the bug and get into this seriously.


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> No problem! Glad to help.!
> 
> Don't hammer the cardio to much you don't want it having a opposite effect


Hopefully it wont have an oposite effect  other than trying to loose bf i want to try and get my fitness level alot higher


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> I notice you've got an Arm Day in there, mate.
> 
> TBH, you don't need it at the moment. Where you are at the moment, just lifting heavy on Back, Shoulders and Chest will have your Arms sprouting. Trust me on that - if you've just started lifting, you can easily do nothing on Arms for the first 6 months and just watch them grow!! And then, after that, just a couple of sets for Triceps and Biceps is plenty.
> 
> ...


Hi mate thanks for the advice,i cant lift heavy on my back mate as i tore a muscle jan/feb time so i have to be carfull with my back (glass back haha) .of you dont mind me asking mate couldnyou put up an example as to back and biceps a chest and tries? Just so iv got a decent idea of how much to do? Once again thanks for the advice mate


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Unfortinatly didntn manage any cardio yesterday morning (monday) or didnt make it to the gym either  due to working 7am untill around 915pm  these long days are really taking it out of me at the moment and im just feeling drained most of the time,hopefully will manage gym tonight (should finish in time)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

danny.B said:


> Unfortinatly didntn manage any cardio yesterday morning (monday) or didnt make it to the gym either  due to working 7am untill around 915pm  these long days are really taking it out of me at the moment and im just feeling drained most of the time,hopefully will manage gym tonight (should finish in time)


Channel it all Into a good workout!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

danny.B said:


> couldnyou put up an example as to back and biceps a chest and tries? Just so iv got a decent idea of how much to do?


Back/Biceps:

Pulls Ups 5xsets to failure

Bent Over DB Rows 4x8-12

Lat Pulldowns 4x8-12

Incline Curls 4x8-12

Hammer Curls 4x8-12

Chest/Triceps

Flat BB Bench 5x5

Incline DB Bench 4x8-12

Incline Flyes 4x8-12

Skullcrushers 4x8-12

Tricep Pushdowns 4x8-12

Look to be close to failure on the last set of each exercise. On one or two - you can go to failure.

No more than one minute's rest between sets. You may take a few minutes between exercises.


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

well unfortinatly iv not been on here since november  i hope everybody has been getting on better than i have.

iv just come to give an update and get back on track.so since iv last been on here me and the mrs put an offer in for our 1st house and got it accepted ect at the start of

december so unfortinalty i stopped going to the gym then because working late and gettin gall the house mortage ect sorted well we got the keys on the 20th on jan and are all moved in now.but anyway back on track i feel disapointed in myself that i stopped going to the gym as i was really into it and a few people had mention that my body shape ect had changed

(for the better) and i was noticing the difference myself but now after not been to the gym for so long i feel im back to the start  .even bigger problem for me know is

i dont seem to be able to find time to get to the gym as finishing work by the time i get home its normaly gone 8pm not good.

so my new focus now for the next few months it to really start fasted cardio in a morning before leaving for work,my general fitness has dropped aswell as the strength id gain has gone.

so not really an update i know but thats where iam now.if anybody can give me help and support (wich i know you guys will) it will really help me  i want to try and get to 12-12 and a half stone thats going to be my main goal. im was 14 stone 5 this morning.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok mate,grab the bull by the horns,no excuses,get down the gym/eat/train/eat /sleep....just do it,nothing is more straight forward,so just do it!


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Thnks mate,i just need to try and finish work earlier so im not getting home after 8pm everyday.once i get in and have showered eat ect its maybe 930-10pm.dont know how you guys fin the time :laugh: maybe itl be different in a few months and il get to do a normal working day and finish at 530 lol


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Well this has been such a long time since been on here and so much change.

im basicly after help and heres why:

december 2014 slipped a disc in my lumbar spine and my cervix i was around 15 stone at the time,from then hardly being able to walk for a while and not work ect i was on very strong painkillers and from jan15 untill now iv not done any excerise but iam now 12st 4pounds and iam so weak.im starting the gym tomorow with a friend but im very worried that i might do something to my back so i have come back on here for your guy expert help on what i should and shouldnt be doing obviously very light weights is a huge must but what to train ect i have no idea so hopefully some of you guys can help me out and give me the buzz for training again and actually turn myself round.

iv had so much go on in the last 6months other than my back problem iv moved jobs im getting married in march next year and have just lost my dad last month so my head is all over the place and i feel getting back in the gym will give me a focus to get my head back to where it needs to be also


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Well im off to the gym soon hopefully dont cause any more injury and its going to be a new start for my future


----------



## danny.B (Apr 29, 2013)

Went to gym again last night did bicep and trieceps going again tonight to shoulders


----------

